# Modern Warfare 2



## Lucien21 (May 25, 2009)

10th November 2009

Modern Warfare 2 Video Game, Reveal Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Trailer looks really cool.


----------



## Urlik (May 25, 2009)

it does indeed look really cool


----------



## Culhwch (May 26, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the first one to get cheap! Most places here it's still the same price or more expensive than _World at War_! Don't know quite how they justify that, but oh well...


----------



## weblegend (Jun 25, 2009)

...nowdays the gaming price is so high, i m waiting for the first one to get cheap as well, lol


----------



## mygoditsraining (Jul 17, 2009)

Speaking of high prices, MW2 is being priced at £55 ($88 at current exchange rate) for the _basic edition_.

Stuff that for a (literal) game of soldiers.  I'll go back and play Modern Warfare again instead.

What's ironic about this is that Activison were saying a few weeks back that Sony should cut the price of the PS3 because people don't want to pay stupid amounts of money for their consoles...seems they were inferring that we should save it to spend on their games instead.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems they are blaming the weak pound against the Dollar which is bull.

Will the price come back down when the pound recovers?

I might just get the PC version which is 15 quid cheaper. (although Amazon etc have already discounted MW2 to about 44 pounds)


----------



## mushroomyakuza (Aug 4, 2009)

Agree that the price is ridiculous, but this game looks SWEEEEEET. Can't wait.


----------

